# Mystery Snail? More like Houdini Snail



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well my mystery snail Nikola Tesla is VERY mysterious. Yesterday I gave him some blanched zucchini and since today was tank cleaning day i wanted to make sure he still had food and see if I had to remove it. Well getting up this morning I saw that the zucchini was gone. It was a bit amazing that he had eaten it so fast because normally it takes him two days of constant eating to finish it and yesterday he hardly touched it. I figured it had gotten moved somewhere so as I cleaned I checked the tank, lifted the log, poked under the pagoda since it's open on all sides, even looked behind and IN the filter. There was nothing. I stopped and told myself dang this guy can eat. 

NOW this was at 10 in the morning. The zucchini remained missing the whole day. It wasn't until midnight I turned off the light in the tank and dropped a waffer in there so he wouldn't get hungry during the night. I walked away and figured in a few hours he would be munching on the waffer. 

ALRIGHT, fast forward to now 2:08 when I checked the tank, the light was still off and there was no movement by the waffer, it seemed odd since he hadn't eaten all day. I saw him a little ways away from the waffer and flicked on the light. BEHOLD what did I see WHAT WAS THIS...THIS GRAND EVENT THAT NO MAN HAS EVER WITNESSED?!?!?!?!?!?!?! TESLA....EATING THE ZUCCHINI -gasped of amazement fill the room- YES, I have NO idea where he had been hiding it or HOW he got it to his hiding place and back but the zucchini was eaten through all the way in the center and all the green skin had been eaten. I threw him more food thinking he had none left and here I find he was hiding his darn zucchini. I have no idea how he did it, I am so baffled and bewildered. I don't even think Houdini could have pulled it off. Either my snail is a complete genius or he is part fairy and just screwing with me with his fairy magic. I mean even my snail vanishes and he's almost the size of a golfball...and bright gold IN A GREEN AND BLACK TANK....you think you would notice something that large right? NOPE...he just vanishes from thin air and shows up 3 hours later.  I am so speechless....


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

lol! Was it a good sized piece? I gave my little snail a piece of cucumber about a 50cent piece size (he is the size of a nickel) and within 5 minutes it was gone. Haha!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I normally cute off a larger chunk, about as big as a golfball if it was flat about about 1/2 an inch thick.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL I have a fish who does the hiding thing too! The color pattern for my tank is green, black, and red. This fish is about the same size as my betta, if not slightly larger, and mostly white (minus a black stripe here and there). He just disappears!!! Eventually I'll see them swimming with each an hour or so later, but I have NO idea where he goes. I'll walk all around the tank. I can find my not even 1 inch long pleco behind the filter, BUT I CAN NEVER FIND THIS FISH!!!


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

My betta has resently tanken to hiding away for hours without me being able to find him. His tank is nutral colored, mostly browns grays and tans, and he is bright blue and red. He eventually resurfaces near his ruin wall.


----------

